# Opponents with Sharp Piercings



## Msby (May 9, 2010)

Well, here's some backstory first.

Last night I was at a local burger place (In N Out for all the Californians here ) and just having a good time with a few of my friends.  Apparently, some other guy decides to start bothering me about my hairstyle (I do a very spiky look) and keeps making comments about anime and etc.  I keep feeling like he's trying to antagonize me into starting something, especially when he and his friends start "joke fighting" with each other in the restaurant.  Anyway, I just ignored them (while keeping an eye on them) and watched as they left and went to their cars.  I actually got paranoid enough to be looking around as we left the restaurant, and we all went home without any more excitement.  

Back to my point.  When the guy walked over to our table, I noticed he had one of these right above his chin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






That made me consider what it could possibly to to my hands/anything else if there was an impact.  Thoughts?


----------



## Cryozombie (May 9, 2010)

Msby said:


> Back to my point.  When the guy walked over to our table, I noticed he had one of these right above his chin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.  Don't punch it.


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2010)

For some reason, I'm not seeing the pic. you posted, but is this what you're talking about?
http://www.bizrate.com/spike-labret/

If so, then like Cryo said, dont punch it.   There should be other options for you.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 9, 2010)

Ok but seriously... I cant see the pic for some reason, BUT I'm assuming it is a labret spike.  those things are held in place by a small flat disk on the rear that will EASILY tear out of the skin... don't punch it dead on, and you probably wont wind up with much more than a cut or scratch, and in all likelihood will tear him up inside his mouth.  I'd opt to rake the face and try and catch it with a nail and tear it out, just to make a point.


----------



## jks9199 (May 9, 2010)

Mouths and teeth are bad things to punch, anyway...  I've got a scar on one knuckle from someone's teeth many years ago.

Piercings, rings, and the like are all things to consider when evaluating someone; a fist full rings can be an awful lot like brass knuckles.  Spiked wristbands or collars or jackets present concern, too... 

But, in the end, under pressure and when it's for real, you'll most likely react how you've trained in practiced.  So... when you get cut by something like that, get it treated right away!

The original image seems to be protected; I've tried a couple things to pull it up.


----------



## Msby (May 9, 2010)

Cryozombie, your post gave me a good chuckle and made me feel better about last night :roflmao:

Let me reword that last sentence.  How would sharp piercings on an opponent anywhere on their body make you handle the situation if it got physical? 

P.S: This has made me start to think about the possibilities of human porcupines for defense :uhyeah:

EDIT:
In the time that it took me to post this, there were a few replies that answered those questions.  My main concern was being in a chaotic situation and forgetting to avoid the object in question.  Like jks9199 said.  MJS and Cryozombie, yes it was a labret spike




on another note... this is the second time I've come to MT after a potentially bad situation... bleh....


----------



## jks9199 (May 9, 2010)

When you see things like this that are concerns -- do your best to avoid 'em.  And deal with the mess when you do find 'em.

(Some of these tricks are used in certain sub-cultures to enhance their fighting...  Of course, a baton, Taser, or sidearm tends to top 'em!)


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2010)

Msby said:


> Cryozombie, your post gave me a good chuckle and made me feel better about last night :roflmao:
> 
> Let me reword that last sentence. How would sharp piercings on an opponent anywhere on their body make you handle the situation if it got physical?
> 
> P.S: This has made me start to think about the possibilities of human porcupines :uhyeah:


 
Like I said, if possibly, try to avoid the area.  For some reason, the movie Hellraiser came to mind.  Remember this guy?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinhead_(Hellraiser)

LOL!  Seriously though...if the person had 1 or 2 of these facial spikes on their chin area, you still have the following:

Palm to the nose
Palm/slap to the side the face/head
The neck
The torso, ie: chest, stomach
Groin
Legs

Is it possible that we may get cut or poked by one of these things?  Sure.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 9, 2010)

Bear in mind too, those spikes arent really "rigid", they are set into the skin, not the bone, and they will shift and move.  Could you impale yourself on one?  Maybe, if you are extremely unlucky.  Is it likely?  Probably not.  Like I said, I'd bet on a cut, scratch or scrape.  

I used to sell that stuff, and cater to people with those piercings and others, so I do have some idea how they work.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 11, 2010)

I was in line at a video-rental store once when the little punk in front of me started acting like he wanted to start something (the girl behind the counter made a joke at his expense and I couldn't stop myself from snickering which was what got him annoyed at me).
 Anyway, when he turned toward me, I initially thought he was holding a nail in his mouth (like some people always have a toothpick in the corner of their mouths).  Once he actually started talking, I could see that it was in fact a piercing that was shaped like a nail and protruded from his lip by about 2". 
In the midst of trying to de-escalate (which I ultimately did), I found myself fighting the intense (sadistic?) urge to yank the thing out 

Not really relevant here, just one of my more humorous tales...


----------



## Msby (May 11, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> I was in line at a video-rental store once when the little punk in front of me started acting like he wanted to start something (the girl behind the counter made a joke at his expense and I couldn't stop myself from snickering which was what got him annoyed at me).
> Anyway, when he turned toward me, I initially thought he was holding a nail in his mouth (like some people always have a toothpick in the corner of their mouths).  Once he actually started talking, I could see that it was in fact a piercing that was shaped like a nail and protruded from his lip by about 2".
> In the midst of trying to de-escalate (which I ultimately did), I found myself fighting the intense (sadistic?) urge to yank the thing out
> 
> Not really relevant here, just one of my more humorous tales...



:uhyeah: is it wrong that I considered that as a possible thing to do that night?  I would think that it would be a pretty good deterrent to someone attacking you.  IF one could get a hold of the darn thing that is (depends on individual skill and the size of the object in question I guess)


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2010)

Msby said:


> Well, here's some backstory first.
> 
> Last night I was at a local burger place (In N Out for all the Californians here ) and just having a good time with a few of my friends. Apparently, some other guy decides to start bothering me about my hairstyle (I do a very spiky look) and keeps making comments about anime and etc. I keep feeling like he's trying to antagonize me into starting something, especially when he and his friends start "joke fighting" with each other in the restaurant. Anyway, I just ignored them (while keeping an eye on them) and watched as they left and went to their cars. I actually got paranoid enough to be looking around as we left the restaurant, and we all went home without any more excitement.
> 
> ...


Don't punch it, kick it! %-}
Sean


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 11, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> In the midst of trying to de-escalate (which I ultimately did), I found myself fighting the intense (sadistic?) urge to yank the thing out
> 
> Not really relevant here, just one of my more humorous tales...



When I was in the Corps, one of my fellow jarheads was sitting at the bar next to me, and we were (of course) drinking heavily.  He noticed a sailor sitting on his other side, and then he noticed the sailor was wearing an earring.  In his inimitable Chicago accent, he asked, _"Hey squid!  Why you got an earring in your ear?"_

The sailor replied, _"It's my body and I can do what I want with it."_

My buddy then proceeded to calmly reach over and pull the earring right out.  He looked it over closely while the sailor screamed in pain and clutched his ear.  Then he tossed it on the bar and said, _"I don't like it."_

Of course, I do not condone such behavior.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When I was in the Corps, one of my fellow jarheads was sitting at the bar next to me, and we were (of course) drinking heavily. He noticed a sailor sitting on his other side, and then he noticed the sailor was wearing an earring. In his inimitable Chicago accent, he asked, _"Hey squid! Why you got an earring in your ear?"_
> 
> The sailor replied, _"It's my body and I can do what I want with it."_
> 
> ...


 You sound like real sweet guys.
Sean


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 11, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> You sound like real sweet guys.
> Sean



I was very young, and rather given to stupid behavior when drunk.  And in any case, I did not do it.  The story just reminded me of my drunken friend who did.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was very young, and rather given to stupid behavior when drunk. And in any case, I did not do it. The story just reminded me of my drunken friend who did.


I understand, i have friends I avoid for similar reasons.
Sean


----------



## David43515 (May 11, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Bear in mind too, those spikes arent really "rigid", they are set into the skin, not the bone, and they will shift and move. Could you impale yourself on one? Maybe, if you are extremely unlucky. Is it likely? Probably not. Like I said, I'd bet on a cut, scratch or scrape.


 

You took the words right outta my mouth. Although there are some decorations out there that actually screw into the bone, they`re extremely rare. Most of the piercings out there are just flapping around in unanchored flesh. It`s not really much more of a threat than,say, a guy with a toothpick in his mouth. *Hit him somewhere else* first then rip it out. (Or use it against him by banging his face on the nearest wall, table, or car fender.)


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 12, 2010)

David43515 said:


> You took the words right outta my mouth. Although there are some decorations out there that actually screw into the bone, they`re extremely rare. Most of the piercings out there are just flapping around in unanchored flesh. It`s not really much more of a threat than,say, a guy with a toothpick in his mouth. *Hit him somewhere else* first then rip it out. (Or use it against him by banging his face on the nearest wall, table, or car fender.)


...or a Parking meter, Phone book, curb,...


----------



## Bumblebee (May 13, 2010)

I would think the damage by the labret spike would be pretty minimal to you anyways.  It'll probably tear the crap out of the inside of his lip though.  I agree with the previous posts.  Don't punch him there dead on.  If he hassles you again, just stab him with your hair.


----------



## David43515 (May 13, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> ...or a Parking meter, Phone book, curb,...


 
High 5 brother man. Nice to see somebody gets it right off the bat.


Wait! That`s it!! USE A BAT!!!


----------



## Balrog (May 14, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Yeah.  Don't punch it.


Agreed.  Rip it out instead.  It'll be a much better deterrent.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 14, 2010)

Balrog said:


> Agreed. Rip it out instead. It'll be a much better deterrent.


Explain to him the moral of the "Princess and the Pea" Story, whilst hitting the thing over and over. Ripping it out is so final.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Aug 4, 2010)

In the memorable words of my mother "If ya wanna have something sticking out of your face, someone will wanna drag it across the floor."
 But seriously it hurts like the bejesus to have those things pulled or dragged out.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Aug 4, 2010)

You could probably have just pointed out that you aren't the one with the convenient carrying handle on your face and left it at that.  Spikey hair isn't the most practical choice if you're anticipating getting into a scrap.  But showing up having already stabbed yourself in the face is the opposite of genius.


----------



## Spartigus (Aug 5, 2010)

David43515 said:


> You took the words right outta my mouth. Although there are some decorations out there that actually screw into the bone, they`re extremely rare. Most of the piercings out there are just flapping around in unanchored flesh. It`s not really much more of a threat than,say, a guy with a toothpick in his mouth. *Hit him somewhere else* first then rip it out. (Or use it against him by banging his face on the nearest wall, table, or car fender.)



Sort of like that scene in Dark Knight were the joker makes that pencil "disappear" into some thugs face lol.


----------



## crushing (Aug 5, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When I was in the Corps, one of my fellow jarheads was sitting at the bar next to me, and we were (of course) drinking heavily. He noticed a sailor sitting on his other side, and then he noticed the sailor was wearing an earring. In his inimitable Chicago accent, he asked, _"Hey squid! Why you got an earring in your ear?"_
> 
> The sailor replied, _"It's my body and I can do what I want with it."_
> 
> ...


 
Of course not.  Only an ******* would condone such ******* behavior.


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 17, 2010)

Could hurt you, but in all honesty in a fight a guy with a lotta **** in his face is gunna get hurt a lot worse than the guy punching that pierced face thats for damn sure!


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 23, 2010)

When I saw this I was reminded of this thread...


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 23, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> When I saw this I was reminded of this thread...



lol awesome


----------

